# Stuck in Eloy Arizona



## Davey75 (May 22, 2017)

headed to west coast and got stuck in Eloy Arizona 
Hot as fuck lol 
Don't wanna just sit here...been here three days and running out of food money and people ain't cool! 
Any advice or tips on walking outta here in the desert???


----------



## tennesseejed (May 22, 2017)

Can't you just hitch out? I would not advise walking out into the desert.., at all. I have started walking the highway in arizona and I have been picked up alot... but It was almost a big mistake once. I got picked up... after like 6 grueling hours and running out of water.

I'd hit the ramp if I were you.


----------



## Davey75 (May 22, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Can't you just hitch out? I would not advise walking out into the desert.., at all. I have started walking the highway in arizona and I have been picked up alot... but It was almost a big mistake once. I got picked up... after like 6 grueling hours and running out of water.
> 
> I'd hit the ramp if I were you.





tennesseejed said:


> Can't you just hitch out? I would not advise walking out into the desert.., at all. I have started walking the highway in arizona and I have been picked up alot... but It was almost a big mistake once. I got picked up... after like 6 grueling hours and running out of water.
> 
> I'd hit the ramp if I were you.


I've 


tennesseejed said:


> Can't you just hitch out? I would not advise walking out into the desert.., at all. I have started walking the highway in arizona and I have been picked up alot... but It was almost a big mistake once. I got picked up... after like 6 grueling hours and running out of water.
> 
> I'd hit the ramp if I were you.


I


tennesseejed said:


> Can't you just hitch out? I would not advise walking out into the desert.., at all. I have started walking the highway in arizona and I have been picked up alot... but It was almost a big mistake once. I got picked up... after like 6 grueling hours and running out of water.
> 
> I'd hit the ramp if I were you.


ve been 


tennesseejed said:


> Can't you just hitch out? I would not advise walking out into the desert.., at all. I have started walking the highway in arizona and I have been picked up alot... but It was almost a big mistake once. I got picked up... after like 6 grueling hours and running out of water.
> 
> I'd hit the ramp if I were you.





Davey75 said:


> headed to west coast and got stuck in Eloy Arizona
> Hot as fuck lol
> Don't wanna just sit here...been here three days and running out of food money and people ain't cool!
> Any advice or tips on walking outta here in the desert???





tennesseejed said:


> Can't you just hitch out? I would not advise walking out into the desert.., at all. I have started walking the highway in arizona and I have been picked up alot... but It was almost a big mistake once. I got picked up... after like 6 grueling hours and running out of water.
> 
> I'd hit the ramp if I were you.


I've I've been trying no prospects at all in three days. Ramps are concerted walls no place to stand usually would just hike it but Arizona?? Aghhh


----------



## Davey75 (May 22, 2017)

Davey75 said:


> I've
> 
> I
> 
> ...


Totally bad typing sun in my eyes lol sorry


----------



## tennesseejed (May 22, 2017)

No worries man, try flying a sign with the direction you are trying to go.


----------



## Davey75 (May 22, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> No worries man, try flying a sign with the direction you are trying to go.


Yeah I've done all the obvious I'll figure it out thanks for trying to help peace brother!! ✌


----------



## tennesseejed (May 22, 2017)

Davey75 said:


> Yeah I've done all the obvious I'll figure it out thanks for trying to help peace brother!! ✌



Sorry I couldn't help more. Just don't give up!


----------



## tennesseejed (May 25, 2017)

Did you get out??


----------



## Kal (May 25, 2017)

Make sure you have plenty of water then just go.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 25, 2017)

You try flying a sign that says "will work for a ticket out of this town"? I've tried this before with some success when I've been stuck. Works especially if you seem sane and sober and are serious about being willing to work.


----------

